# Do all food delivery app customers have the ability to track your live location?



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

Which apps allow the customer to track your live movements?

Which apps do not? I thought I read in passing that GrubHub does not. How about caviar?

At what point in the delivery process do the apps allow the customer to track you? Before or after pick up?

I'm referring to GPS location


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

In another post you said you were doing grubhub?


----------



## DeafUberDriver (Dec 7, 2018)

As far as I know, Grubhub and Uber Eats provide live tracking of driver by GPS. I have not tried ordering by Doordash customer app in a long time.


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

Uber Eats is the only one I've used to order food but been a while... Do any of the apps tell you if the driver has another order to drop off first etc?

After which point is the driver's location tracked? After accepting order or after picking up?


----------



## Dash27341 (Jul 13, 2019)

GH used to not let the customer track you but they added the feature recently. More and more customers are calling me right after taking a turn


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

DeafUberDriver said:


> As far as I know, Grubhub and Uber Eats provide live tracking of driver by GPS. I have not tried ordering by Doordash customer app in a long time.


Uber tracking is always off.


----------



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

I have my DD driver app set to “while using.” So, I assume that if I close the app and head home to take a dump the customer won’t know.

I have ordered through both UE and DoorDash. I can see the driver as soon as they accept the order on DD. Not sure about UberEATS even though I literally ordered from them a couple of weeks ago.

But from reading forums and watching videos, I‘m sure UE also gives customer tracking info upon accepting. Never dealt with GH, so I’ve no idea.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

DeafUberDriver said:


> As far as I know, Grubhub and Uber Eats provide live tracking of driver by GPS. I have not tried ordering by Doordash customer app in a long time.


Aside from the above mentioned, I had a Postmates delivery and I tracked them. And yes, I did tip well!


----------



## sd1303 (Nov 11, 2015)

DD allows customers to see driver location.


----------

